# Lista parametri 0 giugno 2016. Ecco chi è in scadenza di contratto.



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2016)

L'anno scorso la nostra amata dirigenza ci ha stupito e ha deciso di mettere un bel gruzzolo per il mercato, prendendo a parametro 0 solo (se non sbaglio) Rodrigo Ely.
Questo gennaio ci ha appena dimostrato che i rubinetti sono stati prontamente chiusi.
Cosa succederà la prossima estate non è dato saperlo. Berlusconi sgancerà i milioni o no? Qualcuno rileverà la proprietà dell'A.C. Milan? 
Nel dubbio segnaliamo qui i giocatori più interessanti o più famosi in scadenza di contratto, che potranno appunto essere ingaggiati a parametro 0, una formula che fa impazzire di gioia il nostro amministratore delegato alla parte sportiva Adriano Galliani.

N.B.: Se avete suggerimenti, non esitate a scrivere


*LISTA PARAMETRI 0 GIUGNO 2016*

*PORTIERI*


*STEVE MANDANDA* - Marsiglia - Francia - 31 anni

*DIFENSORI e TERZINI*


_*JOEL MATIP* - Schalke 04 - Camerun - 25 anni - si unirà al Liverpool_
*NICOLAS N'KOULOU* - Marsiglia - Camerun - 26 anni
*GREGORY VAN DER WIEL* - PSG - Olanda - 28 anni
*MARTÍN CÁCERES* - Juventus - Uruguay - 29 anni
*JON FLANAGAN* - Liverpool - Inghilterra - 23 anni
*YUTO NAGATOMO* - Inter - Giappone - 30 anni
*RON VLAAR* - AZ Alkmaar - Olanda - 31 anni
*DARIJO SRNA* - Shakhtar Donetsk - Croazia - 34 anni
*DANIEL AGGER* - Brondby - Danimarca - 32 anni
*CHRISTOPHER SAMBA* - Dinamo Mosca - Congo - 32 anni
*JOHN TERRY* - Chelsea - Inghilterra - 36 anni
*LEONEL VANGIONI* - River Plate - Argentina - 29 anni
*HENRI BEDIMO* - Lione - Camerun - 32 anni
*ANDREA BARZAGLI* - Juventus - Italia - 35 anni
*ÁLVARO ARBELOA* - Real Madrid - Spagna - 33 anni
*JOSÉ ENRIQUE* - Liverpool - Spagna - 30 anni
*FÁBIO* - Cardiff City - Brasile - 26 anni
*BRUNO ALVES* - Fenerbahce - Portogallo - 35 anni
*BENOÎT ASSOU-EKOTTO* - Saint Etienn - Camerun - 32 anni
*PATRICE EVRA* - Juventus - Francia - 35 anni
*MARTÍN DEMICHELIS* - Manchester City - Argentina - 36 anni
*ARMAND TRAORÉ* - QPR - Senegal - 27 anni

*CENTROCAMPISTI e TREQUARTISTI*


_*EVER BANEGA* - Siviglia - Argentina - 28 anni - si unirà all'Inter_
*MEHMET TOPAL* - Fenerbahce -Turchia - 30 anni
*RICKY ALVAREZ* - Sampdoria - Argentina - 28 anni
*MIGUEL VELOSO* - Dinamo Kiev - Portogallo - 30 anni
*ROMAN NEUSTÄDTER* - Schalke 04 - Germania - 28 anni
*TOM HUDDLESTONE* - Hull City - Inghilterra - 30 anni
*YOANN GOURCUFF* - Rennais - Francia - 30 anni
*TONNY VILHENA* - Feynoord - Olanda - 21 anni
*MICHAEL CARRICK* - Manchester UTD - Inghilterra - 35 anni
*MATHIEU FLAMINI* - Arsenal - Francia - 32 anni
*RASMUS ELM* - Kalmar - Svezia - 28 anni
*DARRON GIBSON* - Everton - Irlanda - 29 anni
*RAUL MEIRELES* - Fenerbahce - Portogallo - 33 anni
*TIAGO* - Atletico Madrid - Portogallo- 35 anni
*MIKEL ARTETA* - Arsenal - Spagna - 34 anni
*FRANCESCO "CICCIO" LODI* - Udinese - Italia - 32 anni

*ALI ed ESTERNI*


*SOFIANE FEGHOULI* - Valencia - Algeria - 27 anni
*EZEQUIEL LAVEZZI* - PSG - Argentina - 31 anni
*ADAM JOHNSON* - Sunderland - 29 anni
*ANDRIJA ZIVKOVIC* - Partizan Belgrado - 20 anni - Serbia
*HÉCTOR VILLALBA* - San Lorenzo - Argentina - 22 anni
*EZEQUIEL SCHELOTTO* - Sporting Lisbona - Italia - 27 anni
*STÉPHANE SESSÈGNON* - West Bromwich Albion - Benin - 32 anni

*ATTACCANTI e SECONDE PUNTE*


*ZLATAN IBRAHIMOVIC*- PSG - Svezia - 35 anni
*DAVID VILLA* - New York City FC - Spagna - 35 anni
*HATEM BEN ARFA* - Nizza - Francia - 29 anni
*YOUSSEF EL ARABI* - Granada - Marocco - 29 anni
*EMMANUEL ADEBAYOR* - Crystal Palace - Togo - 32 anni
*RICCARDO MEGGIORINI* - Chievo - Italia - 31 anni

_
La lista è in aggiornamento. Verrano evidenziati i giocatori che hanno rinnovato/si sono ritirati/hanno firmato per altre squadre/hanno firmato per il Milan._


----------



## davoreb (4 Febbraio 2016)

Se non abbiamo soldi per fare un mercato serio io andrei su:

LAVEZZI al posto di BALOTELLI
FEGHOULI al posto di BOATENG
BANEGA al posto di POLI


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Van der Wiel, Vilhena e Neuedstader, Feghouli . Questi sono i giocatori da prendere, Banega è già dell'Inter mentre Ibra probabilmente rinnoverà


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Reblanck (4 Febbraio 2016)

Matip è l'unico buono tra quelli scritti.


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2016)

"Dottor Galliani, come ha scoperto Joel Matip?"

"Eeeh sa l'ho letto su una lista di P0 da un noto forum milanista"


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2016)

Nella lista c'è un 35enne svedese molto promettente.....


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ditemi quello che volete, ma io Barzagli lo prenderei anche a 35 anni. E' da anni uno dei migliori centrali d'Europa, ha una mentalità vincente considerando che è stato campione del mondo e da anni è a livelli alti con la Juventus, per di più è un grande uomo spogliatoio.


----------



## Memories of the Time (5 Febbraio 2016)

Zivkovic anche ci starebbe bene come scommessa


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Gli unici sui quali varrebbe la pena investire sono Matip e Van der Wiel in difesa (forse N'Koulou), Vilhena a centrocampo e Feghouli davanti.
Più che altro perchè, per motivi anagrafici, anche in caso di fallimento, sono rivendibili.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Febbraio 2016)

A parte il sogno Ibra, vista l'età ed il talento prenderei sicuramente Vilhena e Zivkovic (extracomunitario). 

Poi tra gli altri direi uno tra Matip e N'kolou (extracomunitario) ed a centrocampo solo Banega. Stop. Il resto non mi convince o non mi garba.


----------



## Il Genio (5 Febbraio 2016)

ruolo per ruolo, portiere escluso

Flanagan
N'Koulu, solo per la soddisfazione, dovesse segnare, di urlare VE L'HA MESSA M'KOULU

Vilhena? Ma magari
Elm a me piace

Zivkovic non so chi sia ma ho un deboli per gli slavi

Meggiorini!!!


----------



## Rame88 (5 Febbraio 2016)

JOEL MATIP
VAN DER WIEL
BANEGA
Non sarebbe male prendere questi 3


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2016)

Nkolou, Banega, Feghouli ed Ibra gli unici degni di considerazione a mio avviso.


----------



## Marilson (5 Febbraio 2016)

Zlatan o muerte


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2016)

Ben Arfa e Ibra (non arriverà mai) 


Lavezzi e Banega son già dell'Inter secondo me


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Febbraio 2016)

Vilhena, Zivkovic e quel ragazzino svedese..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2016)

Van der Wiel al posto di Abate.
N'Koulou al fianco di Romagnoli.
Banega al posto di Montolivo.
Neustadter al posto di Kucka.
Zivkovic al posto di Honda.
Ibrahimovic al fianco di Bacca.

Con questi innesti lotteremmo tranquillamente per la Champions League.


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A parte il sogno Ibra, vista l'età ed il talento prenderei sicuramente Vilhena e Zivkovic (extracomunitario).
> 
> Poi tra gli altri direi uno tra Matip e N'kolou (extracomunitario) ed a centrocampo solo Banega. Stop. Il resto non mi convince o non mi garba.


quoto tutto ma ci metterei dentro anche Van der Wiel


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Ben Arfa, Banega (che va all'inter solo in caso di Champions) e Matip solo nel caso non prendessero Mammana


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Febbraio 2016)

Flamini & Gourcuff


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ditemi quello che volete, ma io Barzagli lo prenderei anche a 35 anni. E' da anni uno dei migliori centrali d'Europa, ha una mentalità vincente considerando che è stato campione del mondo e da anni è a livelli alti con la Juventus, per di più è un grande uomo spogliatoio.



In effetti è l'unico che faceva il fenomeno prima di entrare nella Juventus, poi capaci tutti i vari chiellocoso quando giocano con il centrocampo che para il sedere ai difensori che sbagliano e permette ai vari Matri di raggiungere quota 20 gol.


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Feghuli rinnova, lavezzi va in cina e banega all'Inter. Potreste sbarrare i loro nomi in modo di non prenderli più in considerazione?


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Feghuli rinnova, lavezzi va in cina e banega all'Inter. Potreste sbarrare i loro nomi in modo di non prenderli più in considerazione?



Non c'è ancora l'ufficialità


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non c'è ancora l'ufficialità



Lavezzi non è ancora ufficiale?


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2016)

Banega (fuori Poli) come certezza, Vilhena (fuori Nocerino) come scommessa, Feighouli (fuori Honda) come certezza, Zivkovic (fuori Luiz Adriano) come scommessa già vinta in partenza, Nkulo e Matip (fuori MexSex e Zappata) che assieme a Romagnoli e (magari) Mammana formerebbero una difesa sontuosa. 
Ma so già che sono parole buttate al vento... Prenderemo al massimo Miguel Veloso


----------



## Giangy (23 Febbraio 2016)

Van Der Wiel, Vilhena, Ibrahimovic


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la nostra amata dirigenza ci ha stupito e ha deciso di mettere un bel gruzzolo per il mercato, prendendo a parametro 0 solo (se non sbaglio) Rodrigo Ely.
> Questo gennaio ci ha appena dimostrato che i rubinetti sono stati prontamente chiusi.
> Cosa succederà la prossima estate non è dato saperlo. Berlusconi sgancerà i milioni o no? Qualcuno rileverà la proprietà dell'A.C. Milan?
> Nel dubbio segnaliamo qui i giocatori più interessanti o più famosi in scadenza di contratto, che potranno appunto essere ingaggiati a parametro 0, una formula che fa impazzire di gioia il nostro amministratore delegato alla parte sportiva Adriano Galliani.
> ...



http://www.milanworld.net/banega-e-dellinter-ha-gia-svolto-le-visite-mediche-vt35010.html#post906687


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2016)

Strano che con Maxwell di Raiola in scadenza siamo andati su Vangioni


----------



## Casnop (24 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la nostra amata dirigenza ci ha stupito e ha deciso di mettere un bel gruzzolo per il mercato, prendendo a parametro 0 solo (se non sbaglio) Rodrigo Ely.
> Questo gennaio ci ha appena dimostrato che i rubinetti sono stati prontamente chiusi.
> Cosa succederà la prossima estate non è dato saperlo. Berlusconi sgancerà i milioni o no? Qualcuno rileverà la proprietà dell'A.C. Milan?
> Nel dubbio segnaliamo qui i giocatori più interessanti o più famosi in scadenza di contratto, che potranno appunto essere ingaggiati a parametro 0, una formula che fa impazzire di gioia il nostro amministratore delegato alla parte sportiva Adriano Galliani.
> ...


N'koulou e Barzagli per la difesa, Feghouli per i ruoli di esterno per moduli attuali e futuri (442, 4231), Neustadter per il centrocampo. Il colpo con cartellino per l'attacco, specie si vendono Bacca e Luiz Adriano.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la nostra amata dirigenza ci ha stupito e ha deciso di mettere un bel gruzzolo per il mercato, prendendo a parametro 0 solo (se non sbaglio) Rodrigo Ely.
> Questo gennaio ci ha appena dimostrato che i rubinetti sono stati prontamente chiusi.
> Cosa succederà la prossima estate non è dato saperlo. Berlusconi sgancerà i milioni o no? Qualcuno rileverà la proprietà dell'A.C. Milan?
> Nel dubbio segnaliamo qui i giocatori più interessanti o più famosi in scadenza di contratto, che potranno appunto essere ingaggiati a parametro 0, una formula che fa impazzire di gioia il nostro amministratore delegato alla parte sportiva Adriano Galliani.
> ...



Aggiornato con Banega all'Inter


----------



## mr.wolf (24 Febbraio 2016)

bene, due dei migliori sono già andati


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> bene, due dei migliori sono già andati



Banega è andato all'Inter, non possiamo competere con la fisc...oh wait.


----------

